# please help me about noc



## duex (Apr 23, 2014)

Accocrding to seha now they need noc before they can hire staff came from private hospital? I have a question if you finish your contract and dont want to continue then you will transfer to seha still need noc? As my knowledge that you finish already a contract and your free. Please help me to understand. And what is noc law in uae?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

everyone needs no objection letter/certificate its the way of the world here


----------



## duex (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks if its real.


----------

